# European Polecat Breeders/Sale?



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

wanting to get a young polecat jill, anyone breeders or anyone know of anyone in the north yorkshire/selby area? i was going to get one off a member on here, but niether of us could travel the distance. please pm or post on here as i have money standing by. the tamer the better as will pay more for a tame one.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

benjo said:


> wanting to get a young polecat jill, anyone breeders or anyone know of anyone in the north yorkshire/selby area? i was going to get one off a member on here, but niether of us could travel the distance. please pm or post on here as i have money standing by. the tamer the better as will pay more for a tame one.


 
well if you want a true EU pole cat your gonna have to travel away 

i know of fixx an loulou that breed them an do a good job of it from what i have seen 

so you better be ready to travel


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

cheers Emma

yeah we breed EUs but we are in North Devon, the season has not started yet for anyone though so you may have to wait for the kits to start appearing.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

ive sent u a pm


----------



## ferret lady (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a breeder in the US and am looking for quality dark polecat/hybrid breeding stock with good temperaments to continue my sable only breeding program, preferably from working stock background. The biggest problem I'm running into is the lack of knowledge of what's behind the UK polecat and/or hybrid parents of such kits, as I want to be sure that there are no dilute or white marked ferrets in the background for at least 3 generations.

I've seen quite a few pics of kits with white markings on the neck, chest, or feet from parents which are supposed to be pure polecats. In 11 years of breeding, I have never had any kits with those types of white markings so definitely don't want to bring that into my breeding program due to the health and reproduction problems associated with white markings.

If there are any breeders on this forum who have what I'm looking for, could you please contact me? Thanks!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Being in the US you might struggle, your best bet is to join a US keepers forum and ask as I expect alot of UK keepers will not have their animals exported to the US..

Good luck


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

Benjo if you look on the hunting forums you should have some luck,,,i used to have ferrets years ago and bred a few as well,cracking animals,try and get a kit they soon tame down the more theyre handled the better


----------



## ferret lady (Oct 14, 2009)

loulou said:


> Being in the US you might struggle, your best bet is to join a US keepers forum and ask as I expect alot of UK keepers will not have their animals exported to the US..
> 
> Good luck


I know all the US show breeders, and the only other breeder besides myself who is breeding sables only has silvers close up in the pedigrees of hers. The problem is not finding UK breeders who are willing to export, but finding the polecat type and temperament I'm looking for with a known background for at least 3 generations.

I'm looking for the small, dark, sturdy short backed type with good width of skull and a well developed underjaw with rounded cushions on the muzzle. Far too many of the dark polecats seem to resemble the German blackselfs with their lack of substance and narrow skulls with snipy muzzles.

I also want to retain the hunting instincts, as well as maintaining a stable temperament, and thought that working strains would be the best ones for those characteristics.


----------

